# Flower pen blank



## Wilma N. (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello! I have a customer that wants a pen using a pen blank with flowers. So far, I have been unable to find one. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## carlmorrell (Aug 24, 2020)

Marla Chistensen used to sell these.  The flowers came from her garden. She also makes on of the best feather blanks also.


----------



## Wilma N. (Aug 24, 2020)

Carlmorrell, thank you for your quick response. How would I get in touch with Marla?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 24, 2020)

If you are interested in a unique pen and is a clay pen then there is no one better than Toni. You have to see her blanks. She sells them but I do not know where. Contact her and just do a search here to see some of her work. 
https://www.penturners.org/members/toni.10157/


----------



## Jehster1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Toni's site:








						Toni's Custom Pen Blanks - www.claypenblanks.com
					

The highest quality Professional Polymer Clay Millefiori Pen Blanks in existence.  Every Pen Blank is a one-of-a-kind work of art. Hand crafted by artist Toni Street.     The millefiori pen blank is covered with Polymer Clay (sometimes known as ‘poly-clay’)  that is cured, making them extremely...




					www.claypenblanks.com


----------



## carlmorrell (Aug 24, 2020)

Wilma N. said:


> Carlmorrell, thank you for your quick response. How would I get in touch with Marla?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



I am not sure the best way.  I go through facebook https://www.facebook.com/marla.h.mills

If you google her name, she shows up at a few websites selling the feather blanks


----------



## vavavallay (Aug 24, 2020)

Turners warehouse is sold out of these right now but they may get more in stock (you can opt in to have them email you when they’re back in stock):









						Flower & Flower Hybrid Pen Blanks
					

Flower & Flower Hybrid Pen Blanks measuring approximately 5" x 3/4" x 3/4"   *Single purchase gets single blank, completed pen not included with this purchase*




					www.turnerswarehouse.com
				




I am not sure who makes them but you may be able to also call and ask, and see if they have a shop site setup.


----------



## KJA (Aug 26, 2020)

This lass does some of the best flower blanks I have come across.









						The Crafty Cooper
					

The Crafty Cooper




					flowergirlblanks.com


----------

